# Despite All Precautions At Restaurants....



## fmdog44 (Jun 30, 2020)

Four restaurants closed this week in my town because several employees tested positive for the virus. So this means when you go to restaurants and they are following all the guidelines for your protection you are in danger of getting infected by the employees. No thanks, I am staying away no matter what they are doing to disinfect.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2020)

It's because they are not washing their hands or wearing their masks or sanitizing like they are supposed to. Trust me. I see it every day.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 2, 2020)

Have not been out for a meal in ages and probably will not again.  Too much risk for me!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 2, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Have not been out for a meal in ages and probably will not again.  Too much risk for me!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2020)

That’s ok. I rather enjoy my own cooking anyway.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Have not been out for a meal in ages and probably will not again.  Too much risk for me!


I certainly hope and expect to eat in restaurants again.  Eventually.  Just not now.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 2, 2020)

Restaurants and other businesses need to set up somekind of exhaust system. Also many will probably wind up converting much or more of their floor space to out door dinning with large windows that can opened or making a porch environment.


----------



## win231 (Jul 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> It's because they are not washing their hands or wearing their masks or sanitizing like they are supposed to. Trust me. I see it every day.


Just wondering...how do you wear a mask while you're eating?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> Just wondering...how do you wear a mask while you're eating?


Oh for God sake. Really?


----------



## win231 (Jul 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Oh for God sake. Really?


Your reply means "Your question irritates me because I have no answer."


----------



## Judycat (Jul 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> Just wondering...how do you wear a mask while you're eating?


Wear one with a Velcro flap (not yet available).


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m just really turned turned off to eating in a restaurant or even ordering pick up or delivery. I used to have favorites I’d go to with family or friends or stop for my favorite onion rings or such. Don’t want to deal with all those other hands and breaths on my stuff. People on my apt complex have been getting a lot of restaurant food deliveries, and a lot of the delivery people look like slobs, blow their noses & toss the empty food bags on the floors of their cars.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2020)

Not going to restaurants at this stage of the game either!  I haven't even ordered delivery in about a month.  At least I know my own food has been washed and is not contaminated.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 3, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Wear one with a Velcro flap (not yet available).


You can cut the end off a nursing bra and use it.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> You can cut the end off a nursing bra and use it.


Lift the flap. Shovel in food. Close the flap. Chew.


----------



## win231 (Jul 3, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Lift the flap. Shovel in food. Close the flap. Chew.


Great idea!  Might as well give the Coronas something to laugh at as they run in with each bite.


----------

